# Top 10 Best Family Dogs * Animal Planet*



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Top 10 Best Family Dogs : Videos : Animal Planet

I am VERY disappointing that the APBT didn't even make the list...It didn't make ANY of their lists...

And seriously...POODLES AND GREAT DANES?!? REALLY?!

I'm sorry,but most of these dogs I wouldn't consider good family pets.

I thought a few of these breeds were biters and couldn't tolerate children.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I would agree with those maybe take the pug out and put the pit bull in


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The only GD I ever met was a horrid thing. Very HA.

Yeah....I agree on the pug thing... :/ MoMo`

Labs i agree with, I had one(mix) great dog.

only nice poodle I ever met was a toy one.

Can't say I know to many NF~


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

REALLY disagreed. Personally I think the best "family" type dog is a mutt.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I wonder what they took into account to make the decisions?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Great danes are actually really cool dogs I have never met a HA one


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

i am split don the middle some of those dogs are great and the others like the ebulldog, and pug I don't agree with. But I love beagles.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am a dog groomer and the pugs that I groom are all friendly but we have toooons of vicious poodles. Toys and minis.... eep.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

gamer said:


> Great danes are actually really cool dogs I have never met a HA one


Same here... I haven't encountered very many but the ones that I have were very sweet dogs; however, they were HUGE.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Every EB I've met is a wonderful family dog, but they need limits and training because they are stubborn, and they also need more care than many people are able to provide. I find most EBs with good owners love children and people in general. I have also never met a pug who didn't love people, owners and their children dress them up and do all sorts of things that many other small dogs would not tolerate (toy poodles?). I would trust a pug over just about any other toy breed with children. Standard poodles I think are ok, but the toys and minis have a tendency to be nippy. I think boxers are like a bull in a china shop as far as children are concerned, and are very likely to knock over children, and I have met many who are HA. I have never known collies to very tolerant of children, strangely enough.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree with you floorcandy for most of what you said. I have met many ha collies. I only like the standard poodle with kids as well. The minis and toys are usually too fragile around kids. Not all of course I've seen some good ones. I would have replaced the Dane with the Scottish deerhound. And the Newfoundland is a great dog with kids; they are extremely gentle for their size. I'm just glad they didn't put the schnazur(sp) or Lhasa apso on the list.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

That is crappy a pit bull type dog did not make the cut but it is not surprising. The media has demonized the term pit bull and everything associated with it. Irresponsible owners allow accidents to happen such as having their dog escape from the house or enclosure. Such accidents put pit bulls in inappropriate a situation where they might feel threatened and react and that adds fuel to the media fire. Thanks to media bias and the public refusing to do their own research on what a great dog a pit bull is, they believe what they are told is fact because the media said so. My son goes to a great preschool; however, the majority of parents are huge snobs. I had Brayden's puppy, Camouflage, with me one afternoon when I went to pick him up and took her inside with me (she was only 9 weeks at the time). All the kids oohed and ahhed over her and the parents too. Then someone asked me what kind of dog she was and I told her, "pit bull." Whoa! You would have thought I committed a felony! Suddenly, Camo quit being so sweet and cuddly to them. I laughed at the ridiculousness and got my son and left. Brayden does not have play dates with any kids from his class outside of school but that's not because I want it that way.
You stated, 


> The only GD I ever met was a horrid thing. Very HA.


That is no different from someone stating that the only APBT or pit bull type dog they ever met was a horrid thing and it was HA because it bit someone they knew.

If everyone kept a more open mind to the different dog breeds then things might be a little less hostile with all this media bias and BSL crap.

Personally, I will only ever own a pit bull. All of mine are great with my son and very family oriented dogs. I used to dislike all small dogs but my best friend had to get a Chihuahua after college and 5 years later, I actually like him. I was terrified of small dogs too. He reminds me a lot of Kangol with his facial expressions and such. Actually, he is just like Kangol just a lot smaller. My son loves him too and he is good with my son. Yeah our dogs are great but if we judge an entire breed on the actions of one dog then I would expect other people do the same with our dogs.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

this is sad


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

gamer said:


> Great danes are actually really cool dogs I have never met a HA one


I have, that was the only dog that ever truely stopped me in my tracks, i was 16 at the time mowing a guys yard and went in to talk to his wife about gettin my money for the day and that horse came out behind me stuck his muzzle behind my neck and started growlin. Luckly his wife came out and called him inside.

All the other danes I've came across were great dogs.

As for the APBT not making the list, well that can be a good thing. Last thing we need is a bunch of uneducated Animal Planet viewers watch this show and get a dog they can't handle or recommend a breed they know nothing about.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My friend has a pug and GD. But I have yet to meet either in person.
But I be they're nice dogs. Just don't care for em.
Never had a problem with a GSD. Fostered a pup for a while,and neighbor had one that was constantly at large.
But it was the nicest dog.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

None of the those breeds are on the biting list. Do I agree with the Pitty being on there Yes but I also agree with the Presa being there too. 

Our breeds will never hit those types of list EVER!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I sooo agree with pitbullmamanatl. That said, I too have met quite a few HA Great Danes that scared the crap outta me!! Two were Harlequins, and two were blacks. There will always be good and bad in every breed simply because they are all individuals.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree. There will be good and bad dogs of all breeds. Would be nice to meet the good ones only however.

XD


----------

